# Ouch..that's one tough buck!



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

From a forwarded email.....that's one tough buck!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Unless this happened again I believe this was from a year or two back....had a third main beam that grew straight down and came out his eye socket. pretty gnarly. great looking deer.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

IMO it looks like it is broken off of another deer.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I agree, it definately looks like it came off another deer.


----------



## blue fox 1 (Jun 10, 2008)

the question is now do u get it mounted like that? it would make a nice conversation piece....


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Uhm heck ya you get it mounted like that lol it would be stupid not 2. Wonder if those points counted lmao


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

blue fox 1 said:


> the question is now do u get it mounted like that? it would make a nice conversation piece....


The Taxidermist would have to keep pics of the deer to refer to when he/she creates the Mount.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

AUSSOM deer never seen anything like it but wuold have to have the mount exactly like the pict thats a conversation piece for sure


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

That is an awesome deer but I would feel bad shooting a deer that is blind in one eye, NOT!!!


----------

